# 59 Schwinn parts bike



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

I purchased this 1959 Schwinn with a amateur red phantom paint job from a antique store , it came with the one year only 59 phantom parts but since the paint was of the earlier models I added the earlier phantom parts to match , I soon found out the frame and fork is originally radiant blue and a middle weight , maybe a 59 Deluxe Hornet frame set ., but it didn’t stop there ! Lol it has a cast aluminum tank ? Does anyone know anything about these tanks ?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2020)

A cast aluminum tank? Was it sand cast? Just curious.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

Can you show the tank?


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

Oilit said:


> A cast aluminum tank? Was it sand cast? Just curious.



I believe so


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

Without photos its probably cheap amateur repro   Before China was hired to do the job  A magnet will help answer


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> Can you show the tank?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

That is the way it was done in the Good Old Days!  LOTS of work to cast 2 pieces that size.  And it was still aluminum.  Actually nicely done,
You have a bit of old bike history!


----------



## phantom (Apr 27, 2020)

I like it.........What 59 one year only parts did it have on it that you removed ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 27, 2020)

that's an interesting tank. have a look at the headlight, I have one that was cast aluminum, maybe the same people made them both.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is the way it was done in the Good Old Days!  LOTS of work to cast 2 pieces that size.  And it was still aluminum.  Actually nicely done,
> You have a bit of old bike history!



Lots of work to cast them, and then more work to polish everything down smooth, and then paint. And that's if you can find somebody who's got the skills! It would cost a small fortune to have that made.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Lots of work to cast them, and then more work to polish everything down smooth, and then paint. And that's if you can find somebody who's got the skills! It would cost a small fortune to have that made.



Pre internet, pre E-bay.  pre CABE.  There is a story there!


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

phantom said:


> I like it.........What 59 one year only parts did it have on it that you removed ?



Sprocket , pedals & rear rack ,


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> Pre internet, pre E-bay.  pre CABE.  There is a story there!



what years would you say , most people didn’t even know these existed lol


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's an interesting tank. have a look at the headlight, I have one that was cast aluminum, maybe the same people made them both.



Headlight looks correct for a Phantom


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sweet looking build and that tank is badazz. Are you absolutely sure that was a middleweight frame? The rear fender does look a little tight at the mounting bracket. I was thinking it might have been a 59 Wasp (balloon) frame.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet looking build and that tank is badazz. Are you absolutely sure that was a middleweight frame? The rear fender does look a little tight at the mounting bracket. I was thinking it might have been a 59 Wasp (balloon) frame.



It had a set of original rusted phantom fenders when I got it  , when I got these repo fenders they where very tight to install , so I measured my 50s balloon bikes versus my 50s middleweight bikes and found the balloon bikes are a 1/4 wider than the middleweights at the lower chain stays just behind the rim , it matched the middle weights but tomarrow I may take some more measurements  , you got me thinking


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

The Tom Findley method.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 27, 2020)

King Louie said:


> It had a set of original rusted phantom fenders when I got it  , when I got these repo fenders they where very tight to install , so I measured my 50s balloon bikes versus my 50s middleweight bikes and found the balloon bikes are a 1/4 wider than the middleweights at the lower chain stays just behind the rim , it matched the middle weights but tomarrow I may take some more measurements  , you got me thinking



The 59 catalog shows the wasp with white on the head tube and behind my head badge is blue


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

I guess we can rule out the idea that it was Wasp then. The Wasp lost that white detailing in its last year(s).


----------



## King Louie (Apr 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The Tom Findley method.
> 
> View attachment 1182962



After measuring it is a middle weight , I could now see the difference , thx


----------



## phantom (Apr 28, 2020)

My goodness I like that bike.....a lot !


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Did you get any back story when you picked it up?


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> My goodness I like that bike.....a lot !



I'm sure he would sell it to you if you got someone to pack and ship it for you


----------



## King Louie (Apr 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> Did you get any back story when you picked it up?



Since it was at a antique store the seller was not present and the operators of the store knew nothing


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

King Louie said:


> Since it was at a antique store the seller was not present and the operators of the store knew nothing



It's your now and has gotten lots of interest!  Up to you now  Cool bike


----------



## King Louie (Apr 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> It's your now and has gotten lots of interest!  Up to you now  Cool bike



I purposely didn’t post it for sale on the cabe because I was afraid the collectors would pick the bike apart ! Lol didn’t think there was a market for it.  I love the bike and it was hard to put it up for sale but I’ve got a original 53 Black Phantom I like to spend more time on it


----------



## phantom (Apr 28, 2020)

King Louie said:


> I purposely didn’t post it for sale on the cabe because I was afraid the collectors would pick the bike apart ! Lol didn’t think there was a market for it.  I love the bike and it was hard to put it up for sale but I’ve got a original 53 Black Phantom I like to spend more time on it



IMO smart move because that's exactly what would happen. I am certainly no purist and believe there is a market for the bike. Not shipping may delay a sale but I think your price is right in the ballgame.


----------

